# M&P 45 Double Mag Pouch



## Redhound80 (May 26, 2008)

Hey, can anyone recommend a good double magazine pouch for the M&P 45? It can be a belt or paddle model.

Thanks!


----------



## mbott (Oct 3, 2007)

Check out the Safariland 079 double magazine pouch. The center code for the M&P .45 is 383.

-- 
Mike


----------

